# Removing asbestos siding to expose cedar



## JimL (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am planning to remove the asbestos siding on my house. There is the origional (100 year old) cedar shake siding underneath and would like to leave this intact . Are the nail holes from the asbestos siding going through the cedar going to be a problem and let in moisture? I probably could fill them and then paint the cedar but the cedar has weathered really nice from the first 50 or so years it was exposed before the asbestos went on. I would like to leave it unpainted. Anyone ever done this before? Thanks Jim


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Here in Jersey, - - you'd have to hire a special (asbestos abatement?) crew to remove that siding, - - it would run at least about $6,000 even on a small home, - - but we are allowed (and they would prefer), - - just covering it up. I don't know where you're located and what the rules are there.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Besides the obvious abatement issue, there was a reason that old cedar was covered up. It's likely in poor shape. Exterior work is not like when you rip up old wall to wall carpeting to find nice hardwood floors underneath. I suspect that the cedar shakes underneath your asbestos tiles are trashed.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Check with your local building dept about asbestos, shingles may not be considered friable, and may not requier special handling/abatement contractor. shakes would most likely be damaged ,but have seen 100 year old clapboards survive almost intact save for nail holes.


----------



## JimL (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm in Connecticut and you can rip asbestos off but it has to go to a certain landfill, thats all. I really hate the look of the asbestos and would like to get rid of it while I still can, (before they change the law). I guess I'll never know what condition the shakes are until I pull all the asbestos tiles off  I have pulled a few off already that were broken and the cedar looked good, at least in that one spot. Thanks again, Jim


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

*Me Too!*

I have an investment property with the asbestos siding. I am wondering if it will make a big difference in the resale of the house. it will cost about $7000-$10000 to take it off and reside if i cannot use the current wood siding underneath. does anybody think it would be worth it in the resale?


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Boy you are quite lucky if you are allowed to remove them yourself, up here we have to hire and then manafest from cradle to grave.

bjd


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

As bergenbldr has stated asbestos is identified as friable or non-friable. Most tiles are non-friable. Under L&I reg's you have to have a card to remove friable 'stos. If you think it costs to much to remove get a card and some protective clothing. They'll teach you how to contain a area in the class. (you know how to use tape and poly?)
I'll talk to my brother tonight he has a abatement card.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I talked to my bro and this is what he said. Friable is any asbesto's that crushed and create's dust including cutting into non-friable. He also said you can get all your stos removal equipment from Lowes and a rental shop. Basicly Poly, tape, fans,and hepa filters to create negative airflow. Using water to wet the dust and your good to go.


----------

